# Declining/Conjugation of 'יש'



## refiZ

Hello all.

I wanted to ask about this.

I know if I call someone at an office and they are not there, the secretary can say, "אינו".

Would it be correct to say, '.כן, ישו' ?


----------



## arbelyoni

.כן, הוא ישנו

יֶשְנוֹ - masculine singular
יֶשְנָה - feminine singular
יֶשְנָם - masculine plural
יֶשְנָן - feminine plural


----------



## refiZ

מדהים.

So, is there no distinction between the forum for 'אנחנו' and 'הם' ?

I am thinking of 'איננו' and 'הננו' . 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## arielipi

אינם, איננו
הנם, הננו.


----------



## Drink

arbelyoni said:


> יֶשְנָהּ - feminine singular



Just to be picky, the ה should have a mappiq.


----------



## refiZ

Ok. So, there is no form like ישננו?


----------



## arielipi

refiZ said:


> Ok. So, there is no form like ישננו?


a very good question which once i saw this thread i asked myself; it sound weird but i dont see an inherent reason it shouldnt be ok, though if its not it would be not surprising.


----------



## David S

arbelyoni said:


> .כן, הוא ישנו
> 
> יֶשְנוֹ - masculine singular
> יֶשְנָה - feminine singular
> יֶשְנָם - masculine plural
> יֶשְנָן - feminine plural



In what contexts are these forms used in everyday speech?


----------



## arbelyoni

Drink said:


> Just to be picky, the ה should have a mappiq.


True


refiZ said:


> מדהים.
> 
> So, is there no distinction between the forum for 'אנחנו' and 'הם' ?
> 
> I am thinking of 'איננו' and 'הננו' .
> 
> Thanks for the help!





refiZ said:


> Ok. So, there is no form like ישננו?


Biblical Hebrew shows at least two more forms of יש with nominal suffixes: יֶשְׁךָ and יֶשְׁכֶם, so ישננו is possible. In Modern Hebrew, however, these forms are obsolescent


David S said:


> In what contexts are these forms used in everyday speech?


1) נמצא ("is there"):
 שלום, דיוויד ישנו?

2) קיים or יש ("there is"):
אומרים ישנה ארץ
איפה ישנם עוד אנשים כמו האיש ההוא


----------

